# A new EOS M camera appears for certification, with a twist



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 27, 2020)

> Nokishita has uncovered certification information for a new Canon EOS M camera. This camera has the code name DS126843, which is unusual for an EOS M camera.
> Canon News notes than the “DS” model number isn’t normal for the EOS M cameras, as they have historically started with “PC”. This could mean nothing, or perhaps it means there has been some internal shakeup in Canon and that the Powershot group is no longer developing EOS M cameras.
> This camera looks to retain the small size of the EOS M lineup as it uses the LP-E12 battery and not the larger LP-E6 family of batteries.
> We have previously reported that two new EOS M cameras were coming later in 2020, and this should confirm at least one is coming quite soon...



Continue reading...


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Aug 27, 2020)

This looks like an M50 successor (LP-E12, hotshoe). I don't understand why micro USB when the M6 moved to type C.


----------



## Bahrd (Aug 27, 2020)

A new EF-M 22/2?!!


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Aug 27, 2020)

Bahrd said:


> A new EF-M 22/2?!!



That would be great because the current one is quite slow to focus. Altough there are other lenses Canon should update first.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm relieved that this isn't the rumored M5 Mark II or M7...I still need time to sell my 1DX and EOS R to fund an R6...not ready to also fund another M camera. LOL


----------



## Kit. (Aug 27, 2020)

Bahrd said:


> A new EF-M 22/2?!!


It's not "new". It's just a part of the set that was necessary for camera testing.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 27, 2020)

Cool, but I'll be waiting for the flagship M camera


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Aug 27, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> This looks like an M50 successor (LP-E12, hotshoe). I don't understand why micro USB when the M6 moved to type C.



Simple, cost. MicroUSB is only for data transfer on these cameras. USB Type C adds PD functionality to allow recharging of the battery with a compatible charger. That adds complexity to the board and a higher cost to manufacture. The M50 was roughly half the price of the M5 when it launched, and I doubt that will change with the M50 Mark II when the M5 Mark II/M7 launches shortly after it.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Aug 27, 2020)

Etienne said:


> Cool, but I'll be waiting for the flagship M camera



You and me both!


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Aug 27, 2020)

Kit. said:


> It's not "new". It's just a part of the set that was necessary for camera testing.



I guess the rumored "higher end" kit lens won't be bundled with the M50 Mark II, unless that would be for a separate certification.


----------



## nchoh (Aug 27, 2020)

This sounds like good news. This jives with the rumor of the higher spec'd M; dual card slots, IBIS. This could mean that Canon is pulling out all the stops. Perhaps the M series will start moving in a new direction...


----------



## Baron_Karza (Aug 27, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> This looks like an M50 successor (LP-E12, hotshoe). I don't understand why micro USB when the M6 moved to type C.



Kinda like R to R5 went from HDMI mini to micro.

Canon is saying:
Haha!!


----------



## Baron_Karza (Aug 27, 2020)

ZenYogiVegan said:


> Yep I second this. I have the M6II which has the LP-E17 so I doubt the rumored upcoming flagship M camera would have the dinky little LP-E12 that the M50 has. If it does there's no fucking way i'm buying it - i'll sell all my gear and switch to Sony or Fuji if they do!



You'll change your mind.
but 1st will ask us:
"Did I make a mistake?"

Haha!


----------



## Baron_Karza (Aug 27, 2020)

Kit. said:


> It's not "new". It's just a part of the set that was necessary for camera testing.



Canon used a Sony HDMI cable for testing? The one they had laying around that came with their A7siii? Oh wait, Sony didn't use a micro or even mini cable.

Haha!


----------



## Kit. (Aug 27, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> Canon used a Sony HDMI cable for testing?


For certification. Why not? Are Sony HDMI cables so bad that they need to be avoided?


----------



## SteveC (Aug 27, 2020)

Concur, not the flagship, not with an LP-E12.

It looks like my M-50 is about to become "obsolete" though I doubt I'll bother upgrading it.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Aug 27, 2020)

The only thing the M50 needs is full sensor width, qood quality 4K with DP AF.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 27, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> The only thing the M50 needs is full sensor width, qood quality 4K with DP AF.



Good quality like M6II (skipping/binning then upsample) or like 90D (proper downsample)?


----------



## amfoto1 (Aug 27, 2020)

It's about damn time Canon gave the M-series some love! M6 Mark II was a big step in the right direction... But some of us would like to use a viewfinder and a real flash at the same time. Now, if we can just get Canon to start working on some EF-M lenses! They should be embarrassed that third party manufacturers are coming out with lenses better than their OEM. 

A new M5 Mark II better have IBIS (for stills, too... Not just video). It needs to have dual SD slots and an optional battery grip, too. (An Arca-Swiss dovetail built into the grip would be very nice, too.)


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Aug 27, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Good quality like M6II (skipping/binning then upsample) or like 90D (proper downsample)?



The M6 is not that bad and much better than what the current M50 can do.


----------



## nchoh (Aug 27, 2020)

A possible reason for the change in code could be that the PS team is shutting down due to the shrinking market and that there is really not enough margin to sustain the PS products.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 27, 2020)

nchoh said:


> A possible reason for the change in code could be that the PS team is shutting down due to the shrinking market and that there is really not enough margin to sustain the PS products.



Which reminds me I still haven't nabbed that Olympus (the Tough?) that's good for underwater shooting.


----------



## scottw (Aug 27, 2020)

It's clear with the LP-E12 it's going to be a value orientated model. Probably the M50 shell with the new 32mp sensor. Though, I'd not be shocked if it has the overall body design of the M6mkII but with the limited physical control scheme of the M50. Can't say I'm super excited about a camera with an LP-E12 battery, but we will see! It's irritating that Canon splits EF-M models by battery. It can't cost that much more to simply use LP-E17 in all of them. If this is a direct replacement for the M50 then maybe they will completely phase out that model. Full-sensor 4K alone is enough.

As for EF-M being part of the powershot stuff, I thought that stopped with the M50? The interface of the M5 vs M50 does have a different feel in use.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Aug 27, 2020)

scottw said:


> It's clear with the LP-E12 it's going to be a value orientated model. Probably the M50 shell with the new 32mp sensor. Though, I'd not be shocked if it has the overall body design of the M6mkII but with the limited physical control scheme of the M50. Can't say I'm super excited about a camera with an LP-E12 battery, but we will see! It's irritating that Canon splits EF-M models by battery. It can't cost that much more to simply use LP-E17 in all of them. If this is a direct replacement for the M50 then maybe they will completely phase out that model. Full-sensor 4K alone is enough.
> 
> As for EF-M being part of the powershot stuff, I thought that stopped with the M50? The interface of the M5 vs M50 does have a different feel in use.



I think more realistic expectations for the M50 Mark II are a 24 MP sensor, Digic 8, 4K (No Crop with DPAF), and possibly IBIS. For now it looks like Canon is reserving the 32 MP APS-C sensor for it's higher priced cameras (M6 Mark II and 90D). 

The original EOS M and M2 were running EOS firmware, allowing those two cameras to use EOS accessories like the GP-E2. The EOS 3 moved to Powershot firmware, and some accessory functionality was lost. IMO, it was a mistake for Canon to move to Powershot firmware on the higher end EOS M cameras. Will be great if the M50 Mark II and M5 MArk II/M7 are running EOS firmware again.


----------



## Skux (Aug 28, 2020)

Hopefully this means the other M will be a flagship beast and use LP-E6 batteries.


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Aug 28, 2020)

Hopefully it will have IBIS and DPAF in 4k.


----------



## ZenYogiVegan (Aug 28, 2020)

Avenger 2.0 said:


> Hopefully it will have IBIS and DPAF in 4k.


It'll have DPAF in 4k but i very much doubt for $700 that Canon will include IBIS, that'll be saved for the flagship M camera


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 28, 2020)

Sibir Lupus said:


> I think more realistic expectations for the M50 Mark II are a 24 MP sensor, Digic 8, 4K (No Crop with DPAF), and possibly IBIS. For now it looks like Canon is reserving the 32 MP APS-C sensor for it's higher priced cameras (M6 Mark II and 90D).
> 
> The original EOS M and M2 were running EOS firmware, allowing those two cameras to use EOS accessories like the GP-E2. The EOS 3 moved to Powershot firmware, and some accessory functionality was lost. IMO, it was a mistake for Canon to move to Powershot firmware on the higher end EOS M cameras. Will be great if the M50 Mark II and M5 MArk II/M7 are running EOS firmware again.



I do wish Canon had made a smaller (and cheaper!) GP-E3, the M+22mm+GP-E2 looks top heavy.


----------



## scottw (Aug 28, 2020)

Sibir Lupus said:


> I think more realistic expectations for the M50 Mark II are a 24 MP sensor, Digic 8, 4K (No Crop with DPAF), and possibly IBIS. For now it looks like Canon is reserving the 32 MP APS-C sensor for it's higher priced cameras (M6 Mark II and 90D).



I have a hard time believing they would develop a new 24mp APS-C sensor when they have something capable and ready to go. I also highly doubt they would put IBIS in the M50mkii with an LP-E12 battery. If they do actually put IBIS into EF-M, I'd expect a move like they did with the R5/R6 by making a revised battery with extra capacity. So something like a LP-E17B.

The M200 was a trim down of the M50. The M50 was a trim down of the M5 (except the processor/firmware). So maybe this new LP-E12 camera is a trim down of the M6 Mark II.

We will hopefully find out soon.


----------



## scottw (Aug 28, 2020)

Skux said:


> Hopefully this means the other M will be a flagship beast and use LP-E6 batteries.



That would be cool. Maybe Canon took notice of the Sony A6600.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Aug 28, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I do wish Canon had made a smaller (and cheaper!) GP-E3, the M+22mm+GP-E2 looks top heavy.



The GP-E2 on the M and M2 does look top heavy, but it's not. The GP-E2 is pretty light, even with an alkaline battery in it. I do wish the GP-E2 worked on my M6 Mark II as I find it far more useful for geotagging on my M and M2 then the Canon phone app paired to my M6 Mark II.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 28, 2020)

Sibir Lupus said:


> The GP-E2 on the M and M2 does look top heavy, but it's not. The GP-E2 is pretty light, even with an alkaline battery in it. I do wish the GP-E2 worked on my M6 Mark II as I find it far more useful for geotagging then the Canon phone app paired to the camera.



Agreed, I'm happy the GP-E2 work on my RP and according to the manual on the R5 as well. I tag the M6II pictures using the GP-E2 or phone tracklog in lightroom. I lack the discipline to restart the Canon Connect apps every time I turn on the M6II in the field. If you don't, it will use old coordinates.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Aug 28, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Agreed, I'm happy the GP-E2 work on my RP and according to the manual on the R5 as well. I tag the M6II pictures using the GP-E2 or phone tracklog in lightroom. I lack the discipline to restart the Canon Connect apps every time I turn on the M6II in the field. If you don't, it will use old coordinates.



Ah, great to know the RP and R5 are also able to use the GP-E2. That gives me more hope that the M5 Mark II/M7 (and possibly the M50 Mark II) will be able to use it as well.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 28, 2020)

Given how minor the difference is between an E17 and and E12, I wonder why they're bothering to design anything new around an E12.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Aug 28, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Given how minor the difference is between an E17 and and E12, I wonder why they're bothering to design anything new around an E12.



Great question! The only EOS M series camera I can see them keeping the LP-E12 battery for is the MX00 cameras. That EOS M series body needs such a small battery to stay at it's pocketable size (with EF-M 22mm lens).


----------



## SteveC (Aug 28, 2020)

Sibir Lupus said:


> Great question! The only EOS M series camera I can see them keeping the LP-E12 battery for is the MX00 cameras. That EOS M series body needs such a small battery to stay at it's pocketable size (with EF-M 22mm lens).



The only difference is a millimeter of thickness. I have to try to read the black on black label to tell the difference between the spare 17 and the spare 12 in my EF-M camera bag, or pull them both out and hold them side by side.

They can't squeeze one millimeter of space out even in the 00 cameras?


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Aug 28, 2020)

SteveC said:


> The only difference is a millimeter of thickness. I have to try to read the black on black label to tell the difference between the spare 17 and the spare 12 in my EF-M camera bag, or pull them both out and hold them side by side.
> 
> They can't squeeze one millimeter of space out even in the 00 cameras?



Canon takes some weird decisions occasionally. The LP-E12/E17 is one of them. The other is focusing on compactness and portability for the M system and yet they make every single lens with different filter size so one has to carry 2-3 different filters.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Aug 28, 2020)

SteveC said:


> The only difference is a millimeter of thickness. I have to try to read the black on black label to tell the difference between the spare 17 and the spare 12 in my EF-M camera bag, or pull them both out and hold them side by side.
> 
> They can't squeeze one millimeter of space out even in the 00 cameras?



I guess not, which is why the M10, M100 and M200 all have a separate location for the SD card on the opposite side of the camera.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 28, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Canon takes some weird decisions occasionally. The LP-E12/E17 is one of them. The other is focusing on compactness and portability for the M system and yet they make every single lens with different filter size so one has to carry 2-3 different filters.



There's a hack for that...get step up adapters from all of those sizes to 55mm (or whatever the thread diameter is for the 11-22), then just buy 55mm filters. You can leave the step-up adapters on the lenses permanently. (Yeah, you might want 55 mm lens caps too.)

I wish I had thought of that before buying all those filters.

[edited to change 62 to 55.]


----------



## SteveC (Aug 28, 2020)

Sibir Lupus said:


> I guess not, which is why the M10, M100 and M200 all have a separate location for the SD card on the opposite side of the camera.



I actually LIKE a separate location (as long as it's on the side of the camera).


----------



## Eagle Eye (Aug 28, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Canon takes some weird decisions occasionally. The LP-E12/E17 is one of them. The other is focusing on compactness and portability for the M system and yet they make every single lens with different filter size so one has to carry 2-3 different filters.


Actually, the EF-M filter size is very uniform - 43mm, 52mm, and 55mm. Primes are all 43mm, 11-22 and 18-150 are both 55mm.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 28, 2020)

Skux said:


> Hopefully this means the other M will be a flagship beast and use LP-E6 batteries.


The LP-E6 would be a _much_ better reason to increase the Ms size than dual card slots.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 28, 2020)

Eagle Eye said:


> Actually, the EF-M filter size is very uniform - 43mm, 52mm, and 55mm. Primes are all 43mm, 11-22 and 18-150 are both 55mm.



The kit 15-45 is 49 mm. The two primes I own are indeed 43mm. In any case that's at least four distinct filter diameters now, and after they put all that work into making the outside diameter of the lens 61-point-something mm.

(I said 62mm earlier, but I just realized that's the diameter of my Tamron 18-200 native EF-M mount lens, which lives on my M6-II. I'll go back and fix the post.)


----------



## Eagle Eye (Aug 29, 2020)

SteveC said:


> The kit 15-45 is 49 mm. The two primes I own are indeed 43mm. In any case that's at least four distinct filter diameters now, and after they put all that work into making the outside diameter of the lens 61-point-something mm.
> 
> (I said 62mm earlier, but I just realized that's the diameter of my Tamron 18-200 native EF-M mount lens, which lives on my M6-II. I'll go back and fix the post.)


Gotcha. Yet another reason for Canon to replace the 15-45.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Aug 29, 2020)

SteveC said:


> I actually LIKE a separate location (as long as it's on the side of the camera).



As do I. Hopefully we'll see that on the M5 Mark II/M7.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Aug 29, 2020)

Eagle Eye said:


> Gotcha. Yet another reason for Canon to replace the 15-45.



The 15-45mm needs to be revised to give the future MX00 and M50 Mark II a better performing standard kit lens. A "higher end" kit lens has been rumored along side the M5 Mark II/M7, so hopefully we'll see some specs on it soon.


----------



## scottw (Aug 29, 2020)

SteveC said:


> The only difference is a millimeter of thickness. I have to try to read the black on black label to tell the difference between the spare 17 and the spare 12 in my EF-M camera bag, or pull them both out and hold them side by side.
> 
> They can't squeeze one millimeter of space out even in the 00 cameras?



I have the M50 and M5. Basically the same camera. I guess the M50 is slightly thinner, but it's extremely inconsequential. 

I'm thinking it costs them a little bit less to use LP-E12. Looking in the battery compartments, the M5 has 4 pins and the M50 has 3 even though the LP-E12 has 4 contact points. The physical differences are that the M5's sidewalls and rugger grip material are thinner. They are both plastic around there so the M5 is actually a little flimsier feeling.

Can't see any other reason. It is irritating having two sets of batteries. Maaaaybe the M100 styled body, but even then I don't get it.


----------



## degos (Aug 29, 2020)

Sibir Lupus said:


> Simple, cost. MicroUSB is only for data transfer on these cameras. USB Type C adds PD functionality to allow recharging of the battery with a compatible charger.



Using USB-C connector doesn't necessitate Power Delivery. 

In fact the majority of USB-C devices in the World don't have PD; they don't need 100W; 15W over standard USB 3.1 is fine.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Aug 31, 2020)

degos said:


> Using USB-C connector doesn't necessitate Power Delivery.
> 
> In fact the majority of USB-C devices in the World don't have PD; they don't need 100W; 15W over standard USB 3.1 is fine.



Understood, but charging over USB hasn't been a feature on Canon EOS cameras up until them using USB Type C ports.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 31, 2020)

Sibir Lupus said:


> Understood, but charging over USB hasn't been a feature on Canon EOS cameras up until them using USB Type C ports.



And to charge Canon cameras you need PD. And haven't seen USB-A ports with PD support, so in this case you need both USB-C and PD


----------



## eosuser1234 (Sep 2, 2020)

Lets hope the DS, doesn't mean discontinued.


----------



## Linteria (Jan 18, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> Good quality like M6II (skipping/binning then upsample) or like 90D (proper downsample)?


Where can i find more info about this difference? Lately i've come to realize that the 90D is far superior in the video dept than the M6ii.


----------

